# Just signed with Lyft



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I figure this ride sharing thing will turn into an all out war-"fare" pardon the pun...so i intend you cash in as much as i can before it turns to shit.

Question, i just signed up via phone, and now they say to drive to mentor now right after i finished...im currently out ubering right now and my car is filthy, i dun give a shit tho...anyways, so you actually meet your mentor before you get a final answer? That's ******ed, what if you get rejected, meeting your mentor would then be a waste of time...

Uber made it so easy, everything was done online, i never met anyone, never sent car for inspection...they just shipped me a phone and say "now go make us some money u scumbag" and i did as they told me.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

One would argue that meeting with a mentor adds a level of added control on the quality of drivers. Rather tha ubers I don't care just make me money approach.

Of course sometimes you get a terrible mentor though...


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

It won't matter if your car is a mess, the mentor will just make sure everything on your car is working (brakes, wipers, lights etc). 

He/she will probably mention to make sure your car is clean though. I had a loaf of bread in the back seat and he said it would be a good idea not to have it there lol


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Somebody told me they got rejected for having a water bottle on the floor.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

In addition to checking out your car, your Mentor goes over how to use the app and answer any questions you have about driving for Lyft. They can let you know where the popular neighborhoods for Lyft rides. Most Mentors exchange contact information with their Mentees so you actually have someone you can call whenever a future question comes up.

I'd suggest watching the short Lyft videos about your upcoming mentor session so you know what to expect / how to prepare...
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1227540

Here's what the Mentor should be doing during your session:
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1422625


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Mentor doesn't want anymore competition. No reason they shouldn't reject you for the smallest reason unless it means they won't get their mentoring fee.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Consider this a job interview. Casual attitude means you are rejected for stupid little shtuff


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks fellas...i usually wear shorts and a polo when i drive/go out...is that acceptable...? Remember carlton banks? I dress like that...it's 90 degrees here with humidity so bad you literally drown in mid air...it's crazy hot..so yeah, not gonna dress up in slacks and button down


----------



## Degaul68 (Aug 21, 2014)

Raider said:


> I figure this ride sharing thing will turn into an all out war-"fare" pardon the pun...so i intend you cash in as much as i can before it turns to shit.
> 
> Question, i just signed up via phone, and now they say to drive to mentor now right after i finished...im currently out ubering right now and my car is filthy, i dun give a shit tho...anyways, so you actually meet your mentor before you get a final answer? That's ******ed, what if you get rejected, meeting your mentor would then be a waste of time...
> 
> Uber made it so easy, everything was done online, i never met anyone, never sent car for inspection...they just shipped me a phone and say "now go make us some money u scumbag" and i did as they told me.


Uber DC driver here, also signed up for Lyft too but having a hard time fitting in Lyft, anytime both are on Uber always beeps first...always!,


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Raider said:


> Thanks fellas...i usually wear shorts and a polo when i drive/go out...is that acceptable...? Remember carlton banks? I dress like that...it's 90 degrees here with humidity so bad you literally drown in mid air...it's crazy hot..so yeah, not gonna dress up in slacks and button down


 I'd say that is perfectly acceptable. This not Uber where they want to you to dress lol chauffeurs. Remember your friend with a car vs your private driver.

Honestly when I do mentor sessions I look for 3 keys really. 1) good driving 2) clean car and 3) friendliness/attitude


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Raider said:


> Question, i just signed up via phone, and now they say to drive to mentor now right after i finished...im currently out ubering right now and my car is filthy, i dun give a shit tho...anyways, so you actually meet your mentor before you get a final answer? That's ******ed, what if you get rejected, meeting your mentor would then be a waste of time...


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Doodle said:


> I'd say that is perfectly acceptable. This not Uber where they want to you to dress lol chauffeurs. Remember your friend with a car vs your private driver.
> 
> Honestly when I do mentor sessions I look for 3 keys really. 1) good driving 2) clean car and 3) friendliness/attitude


 And 35 bucks.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> And 35 bucks.


Naturally =) but I get the 35 regardless of whether I pass or fail the person.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe fail everyone so current drivers could make some money? I've been offered a mentor position here but we really don't need more drivers so I respectfully declined.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> Maybe fail everyone so current drivers could make some money? I've been offered a mentor position here but we really don't need more drivers so I respectfully declined.


That damn integrity thing reared it's ugly head.


----------

